# Shelves For Music Books



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

This piece has proven very popular, so I'm going to post it here, now that I've finally gotten this photo thing figured out. This was made for a family of five, all of whom played music. They had their music books stacked on the floor, and wanted a couple of shelves to put them on. I was asked to do something 'fun'. It was.













































The stands and shelves are local black walnut; The staff lines are curly maple; the clef notes are eastern cherry.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Too cool. I like the unusual, that fits the bill.


----------



## LarrySch (Dec 31, 2007)

Very nice and you stayed with the notes and the theme of the family.


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Cool shelves! I like the use of both bass and treble clefs.


----------



## jpw23 (Jan 6, 2007)

very nice:thumbsup:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Excellent. I saw this elsewhere and posted about how much I liked it. Still looks as good as it ever did.


----------



## Buffalo Bilious (Aug 20, 2007)

Awesome!

One thing I noticed that I have a question about...

The left leg has three "bumps" (for lack of a better word) and the other has only one.

Is that another sort of musical reference, or just the nature of the wood you were working with? 

(it's been about 35 years since I had piano lessons, so bear with me)


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

Buffalo Bilious said:


> Awesome!
> 
> One thing I noticed that I have a question about...
> 
> ...


A couple spots, as you noticed, I just cut along the lines of the woodgrain. The result is still balanced, but not exactly symmetrical, which suits my tastes.

Thanks for all the kind comments.


----------



## asherad (Jan 2, 2008)

Super freakin cool - wow. So inspiring. Won't find that in the store with the "requires assembly" label on it, very original. Great work.


----------



## Hoosier (Dec 13, 2007)

I like that!


----------

